# BFL Seadrift Wade Fishing by Capt. Jason Wagenfehr



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

March 1, 2018

Weâ€™ve had a couple good days lately and not so good with the changing high winds. With winds out of the southeast we had much better results catching trout over oyster shell on soft plastics. Yesterday the guys had a blast catching drum out of a big school while wading.

Capt. Jason

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------

